# sr20 W/ accord tranny?



## sr20accord (Oct 16, 2003)

i have a 94 accord and i was wondering if i could use my tranny with a sr20det motor? does anyone know? thanks guys


----------



## 91 EX-R (Oct 15, 2003)

I doubt it seriously. Any reason you want to drop an SR20det into an accord instead of say an h22?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

dont Honda engines spin counterclockwise .....?.....

nissan engines spin clockwise ... also ... nissan engines are keyed to specific nissan transmissions (just like all other cars)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## sr20accord (Oct 16, 2003)

becuase i can get the sr for cheaper than the h22 i'm looking at, and because almost no one else does it


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

There's probably a reason... but hey, if you want to turn a honda into a real car... You've got my support. Why don't you just do a full SR20 drivetrain? Motor, tranny, axels, etc.


----------



## sr20accord (Oct 16, 2003)

i think i might just do that


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

dude, for the amount you will spend in fab work you could just build a B20 or H22 that will drop alot easier


----------



## 91 EX-R (Oct 15, 2003)

Exactly


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

No, it will not fit to the mounting holes. You can run an adaptor plate if you like. Then you ahve the problem of having 1 forward gear and 5 reverse gears. The honda engines spin opposite of the rest of the world. Good ol' Honda.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

dude sell the accord and buy a sr20 powered vehicle, or put in an h22, i don't even know why you would ask a question like this. seems like it is a little unedjucated to me, do some research, think about power goals, make a plan and build a car, don't just spit out random questions that come to your head. if your just trying to make an accord faster, and h22 is the only logical choice. the kit with tranny can be had for around the price of an sr20det, and it bolts right in, the only alterations that need to be made are ecu, run some wires on the harness for v-tec and knock sensor and one extra wire that i can't remember right now, tap the holes in the accord type r tranny and boom 200hp out of the box, and let me tell you it would be much more reliable than a det ghetto swapped into an accord. look on the honda boards, or if you really want a nissan, then but one, if you have a honda use honda parts or you better really know you shit and use a whole sr20 motor and tranny with custom mounts. i have done the h22 swap, it can be done in one day where as the swap you speak of would take months of fabrication and wouldn't work with your tranny and an sr20 motor because these people are right, a honda tranny is on the other side.


----------

